# largeur des colonnes dans le finder



## sharky (18 Février 2007)

est-il possible que le finder se rappelle de la largeur d'une colonne que j'ai donné dans un dossier ? Ou alors de régler par déaut que toutes les colonnes soient plus larges ?

merci !


----------



## john_steed (11 Décembre 2008)

je ré-upe car je viens davoir un mac il y a quelques jours et je trouve le système de colonnes fort pratique mais une largeur par défaut plus importante ne serait pas du luxe. Quelquun a t il une piste ?
merci


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Décembre 2008)

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution définitive à cette question (j'avais pensé au paramètre _NavPanelPreferredColumnContentWidth_ des préférences du Finder, mais ça ne semble pas marcher).

En revanche, j'ai trouvé le moyen d'y arriver avec peu d'effort. On peut en effet redimensionner toutes les colonnes de navigation d'un coup en *maintenant la touche Alt enfoncée* pendant le redimensionnement d'une colonne à la souris. Cette taille reste utilisée tant que le Finder n'est pas véritablement quitté puis relancé (on peut donc fermer les fenêtres et les rouvrir sans perdre ce réglage).


----------



## fanougym (11 Décembre 2008)

un double clic sur le petit symbole en bas de chaque colonne l'ajuste automatiquement ...
D'autres infos ici.


----------



## john_steed (13 Décembre 2008)

merci beaucoup, ALT fonctionne très bien !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Décembre 2008)

L'autre technique consiste à ouvrir les éléments par lesquels tu commence le plus souvent la navigation. 

Explication : Je commence toujours par naviguer dans mes fichiers à partir du disque dur qui est sur mon burreau. 

J'ouvre le disque dur, je redimentionne mes colonnes avec la touche alt, et SANS OUVRIR un autre dossier qui est dedans, je ferme la fenêtre.

À la prochaine ouverture, les colonnes seront conservées. 
Ça marche avec tout ce qui dimentionnement et position de la fenêtre. 



Conseil du Matin


----------



## zooz (21 Juillet 2010)

alt + pomme en redimensionnant la colonne, il me semble que ça fait le travail  

si ça peut  aider quelqu'un


----------



## khef (27 Septembre 2012)

Merci les mecs... Ça commençait à me barber menu-menu ces colonnes géantes... Je comprenais pas pourquoi le redimensionnement resté pas par réglé selon mes derniers choix. Simple comme une pomme en fait ! 
N.


----------

